# Couple tractor issues. Looking for answers.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Picked up a used M135X and got it cheap enough to put up with fixing a few issues:

1. Air ride seat flat on floor. Dealer replaced a "regulator" ($400!) part and a 4 hours labor total $800! Still goes flat to floor in 2-3 hours. I'm kinda pissed off and don't know what to look for next? Don't hear any hissing (leaking).

2. Start tractor, check engine light comes on, tractor will continue to run, but only idle with light on. Shut tractor off and restart > light goes off, tractor runs perfect. Is this a Throttle position sensor failing????

3. Three point hitch raises/lower perfectly. Goes to bottom overnight. Just changed hydraulic fluid. Air in system, or??

Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The air ride seats I have been around don't have an air tank, the only stored air is what is in the air bag and line. It doesn't take much of a leak to let out that much air. I would guess you have a small leak.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jd,. Move the throttle up an inch from idle with tractor off. Then start tractor. See if you have throttle reponse then, without moving it back low idle.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like the throttle position sensor, cam, or crank sensor. The computer will disable inputs from sensors out of range of the start up test. Dealer can read the code.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jd, ever resolve any of these issues?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> Jd, ever resolve any of these issues?


Thanks Seth & Ken. I forgot about this thread-been so damn busy!

It hasnt acted up lately. I wonder if whatever sensor it is, has worked itself loose from me using the tractor. Havent had the issue much lately.

I will try your technique with throttle tomorrow.


----------

